
My poloniex account hacked and the hacked took away my fortune what can be done? - techaddict009
He played game strongly. He didnt withdraw as email for confirmation comes to my gmail.<p>He bought costly coins which no one buys and then put sell order for pennies and put purchase order from his other accounts :(<p>What can be done? Poloniex issue id: 269254 they never reply to your query in time.<p>Lesson learnt do enable 2FA in poloniex. Do not assume if your email has 2FA poloniex doesnt need.
======
daweloo
I had the same problem. It is a nightmare. Since I recognized it had happened
I am frozen. The amount was too big to keep it on an exchange.

~~~
arsat14
same happened to me early hours of this morning, did you hear from them at
all?

------
arsat14
same happened to me early hours of this morning, did you hear from them at
all?

reply

same happened to me early hours of this morning, did you hear from them at
all?

reply

